# Changing Wheels



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Width and offset may vary, but these will all fit and clear brakes/suspension.

11-16 Cruze
16x6.5
39mm offset









16-17 Cruze (NEW)
16x7
41mm offset









17 Sonic
16x6
??mm offset









12-16 Sonic
16x6
39mm offset









13-17 Trax
16x6.5
38mm offset


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I have set of the 1LT alloy wheels for sale if youre interested. Look in the classifieds section or here:Cruze Wheels Slideshow by Tmm217 | Photobucket


----------



## ChevyTillDeath (Apr 20, 2017)

Not gonna lie I like the new cruze and sonic wheels the best out of those. Does the diesel model Cruze have a different bolt pattern?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Diesel has different bolt pattern.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I have set of the 1LT alloy wheels for sale if youre interested. Look in the classifieds section or here:Cruze Wheels Slideshow by Tmm217 | Photobucket


Would those clear everything on my 1.4 eco? Would like the smaller rims for aspect of cheaper tire and more sizes. The rr43s I would like to get would over 2 sets of tires save close to 150$ just by having 16svs17s. I could also go with a narrower tires with the same diameter and keep gauges accurate. Narrower tires would increase fuel economy. The current tires on Cruze eco are to wide and don't let factory spats function to their potential. Body lines are to narrow to extend spats and look dece


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Would those clear everything on my 1.4 eco?


Yes they will fit.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Well if they work I would definitely look at buying them off of ya.


----------

